# Best PC config or not?



## susmita.lisa (Jan 8, 2008)

I hav intel core 2duo 2.2ghz, ram2gb(dula channel),8400gs 256mb gcard,asrock 945g-dvi board, creative 2.1channel sound box, dataone 2mb/s 500 home plan. my prob is my monitor,its 15'' lg crt. do u tell my which tft i hav 2 upgrade.price under 9000/-.


----------



## utsav (Jan 8, 2008)

Get a viewsonic 19 inch widescreen


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Jan 10, 2008)

samsung myst 732n(17''). great buy


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

What is dula channel ?
It is dual channel i guess..

Samsung SyncMaster 740N would be a great buy.
and it would be better if you can get 8600 GT instead of 8400 GS.


----------

